# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Depuración y reutilización de agua en la Comunitat Valenciana Plan 100 x 75

## Luján

Bonita presentación (pdf) del Plan 100x75 de la Consellería de Medi ambient de la Generalitat Valenciana.

http://www.cma.gva.es/web/indice.asp...65840&idioma=C

Pleno de buenas intenciones: 100% de las poblaciones pequeñas con depuradora y 75% del agua depurada reutilizada en riegos, caudales ecológicos y parques y jardines.

----------


## ben-amar

> Bonita presentación (pdf) del Plan 100x75 de la Consellería de Medi ambient de la Generalitat Valenciana.
> 
> http://www.cma.gva.es/web/indice.asp...65840&idioma=C
> 
> Pleno de buenas intenciones: 100% de las poblaciones pequeñas con depuradora y 75% del agua depurada reutilizada en riegos, caudales ecológicos y parques y jardines.


Como tú dices, bonita presentacion.
Y las intenciones, al menos, son buenas. Luego hay que ver que hay de verdad en lo que dicen que han hecho y lo que se consigue.

----------

